# Proper Way to Calibrate Battery



## flyinonice (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok there are some conflicting things on the internet. Some say bump charge (which I'll point out has its own subset of ways recommended), some say clear battery stats right when you hit 100%, and some say do both. So I ask this, what do you all do?
I've been one to just delete battery stats but that is mostly because I didn't want to spend time to go through the bump charging process. And with past phones, I saw negligible change in battery life when bump charging.


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

I charge fully to 100%, usually a bump charge to get it there. Then I wipe battery stats, let the phone discharge all the way down to zero, then fully charge (uninterrupted) back up to 100%.


----------



## flyinonice (Jun 23, 2011)

"avlfive said:


> I charge fully to 100%, usually a bump charge to get it there. Then I wipe battery stats, let the phone discharge all the way down to zero, then fully charge (uninterrupted) back up to 100%.


I guess I'll have to break down and bump charge once. How often do you bump charge?


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

"avlfive said:


> I charge fully to 100%, usually a bump charge to get it there. Then I wipe battery stats, let the phone discharge all the way down to zero, then fully charge (uninterrupted) back up to 100%.


This is pretty much the samething that I do. My girlfriend has a captivate and not all the Tom's share the same battery life at very distinguishing differences, so it helps do this after installing new roms.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If I ever feel my battery is WAY off, I'll do it the way avlfive said. But I've only done that once or twice and haven't for a long time. I'm on like my fourth TB on the same battery and after many ROMs so I don't think it's all that important. I figure it straightens out in the end.


----------



## flyinonice (Jun 23, 2011)

Guess I'll follow the pack and bump charge once and wipe stats. I've been loyal to cm7 and really only install updates. Lately I've been testing out kernels though. Would you recommend wiping stats or the whole shebang with new kernel installs?


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

"flyinonice said:


> I guess I'll have to break down and bump charge once. How often do you bump charge?


I'll bump charge whenever I feel like it which isn't that often at all. I only calibrate when it's way off. I couldn't really care less about bump charging and battery life since I'm always around a charger (home, car, work, etc).


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I delete battery stats, pull the battery and replace it with one that charged overnight in my external charger, boot up and use until it dies, and then swap batteries again with one that was fully charged from my external charger. This way I have no real downtime except while rebooting.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

flyinonice said:


> Guess I'll follow the pack and bump charge once and wipe stats. I've been loyal to cm7 and really only install updates. Lately I've been testing out kernels though. Would you recommend wiping stats or the whole shebang with new kernel installs?


Personally I would leave it alone. I would charge to 100% and flash the kernel. When I'm flashing stuff I stay on the charger. I don't know if this is against someone elses recommendation but I have no problems.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I delete battery stats, pull the battery and replace it with one that charged overnight in my external charger, boot up and use until it dies, and then swap batteries again with one that was fully charged from my external charger. This way I have no real downtime except while rebooting.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


That is what I do as well. Bought an extra battery and charger package from eBay for $15 and can't go wrong with having 3 batteries.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Ultimately, if you want to "cheat" and don't want to deal with all of this hooplah, the next best thing is to just flash your new ROM/kernel combo, charge to full, and then delete battery stats. Just as long as you don't go back and forth a bajillion times between charging and discharging, it'll figure itself out over time. In the mean time, you won't be that worse off than everybody else who performs all of this hooplah.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i had never heard of bump charging before today...lol learn something new everyday :-D


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> i had never heard of bump charging before today...lol learn something new everyday :-D


Me to. What is this bump charging you speak of? We did something in the military to our radios called bump charging but I doubt it's the same

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## oldman_58 (Jul 16, 2011)

sonami said:


> Me to. What is this bump charging you speak of? We did something in the military to our radios called bump charging but I doubt it's the same
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


Bump Charging...

Charge normally until charge light is green
Leave plugged in
Turn off phone
unplug charge cable
plug back in
the charge light goes red
leave off until charge light is green
turn on phone
once booted and stable unplug charge cable

There are lots of opinions on Bump charging, some same you can overcharge and damage your battery, some say including me that the bump charge does not add significant charge to make much difference...

Hope this helps


----------



## youarealwaysthereMD (Jul 14, 2011)

To calibrate without bump charging:

Charge to full, unplug and turn off.
Plug in until green.
Unplug and turn on.
Charge to green, then unplug and turn off.
Charge to green, unplug, then turn on.
All done.

I usually do a battery stats wipe if It's acting up. I do that at the last step before turning it back on (unplug, use cwm, wipe battery stats, then reboot system option).

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalSileR (Jul 16, 2011)

personally, and again I say, personally, I think its all a bunch of hog wash!
I have only bump charged, and wiped stats once, then someone mentioned it was a waste of time and effort.
I have not found the need to do so since.
I am at 14 hours 20 minutes unplugged as I type this post, and I have 57% battery left. 4G on the whole time, medium to light usage throughout the night at work, auto brightness, streamed some youtube, and bluetooth stereo to the car radio on the trip to and from work. 
factory 1400 mAh battery as well


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

DigitalSileR said:


> personally, and again I say, personally, I think its all a bunch of hog wash!
> I have only bump charged, and wiped stats once, then someone mentioned it was a waste of time and effort.
> I have not found the need to do so since.
> I am at 14 hours 20 minutes unplugged as I type this post, and I have 57% battery left. 4G on the whole time, medium to light usage throughout the night at work, auto brightness, streamed some youtube, and bluetooth stereo to the car radio on the trip to and from work.
> factory 1400 mAh battery as well


It's not hog wash but it is incredibly misunderstood. Calibrating via these methods immediately gets the calibration data where you want it. Without calibrating, given enough time and usage it will ultimately reach the same state of performance. How close or far from that point you start is somewhat random. So ultimately, calibrating is not really required but is desired by many. At the same time, many don't do it and don't suffer because of it.

Not hog wash but incredibly misunderstood.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

"youarealwaysthereMD said:


> To calibrate without bump charging:
> 
> Charge to full, unplug and turn off.
> Plug in until green.
> ...


That is bump charging...


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> i had never heard of bump charging before today...lol learn something new everyday :-D


i have not either, I'm going to try it for s/g. i upgraded to the OTA MR2 release and also went from bamf 1.8 remix to 1.8.6 remix, battery usage has been higher since.



DigitalSileR said:


> I have only bump charged, and wiped stats once, then someone mentioned it was a waste of time and effort.
> I have not found the need to do so since.
> I am at 14 hours 20 minutes unplugged as I type this post, and I have 57% battery left. 4G on the whole time, medium to light usage throughout the night at work, auto brightness, streamed some youtube, and bluetooth stereo to the car radio on the trip to and from work.
> factory 1400 mAh battery as well


this is impressive, what are you running?


----------



## DigitalSileR (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> It's not hog wash but it is incredibly misunderstood. Calibrating via these methods immediately gets the calibration data where you want it. Without calibrating, given enough time and usage it will ultimately reach the same state of performance. How close or far from that point you start is somewhat random. So ultimately, calibrating is not really required but is desired by many. At the same time, many don't do it and don't suffer because of it.
> 
> Not hog wash but incredibly misunderstood.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info man much appreciated



kgbrown247 said:


> i have not either, I'm going to try it for s/g. i upgraded to the OTA MR2 release and also went from bamf 1.8 remix to 1.8.6 remix, battery usage has been higher since.
> 
> this is impressive, what are you running?


BAMF 1.8.6 Remix 1.4Ghz ondemand


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, same here??? Wanna trade bolts!! Lol, j/k 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

